# yamalube equivalent



## Doc

I've used YamaLube in our jet ski since it was new.  Now Yamilube is hard to find, my dealer stopped carrying it.  He now carries an off brand I've never heard of but still wants 17 - 20 bucks per gallon.  Same price as Yamalube.

I'm hoping Buy25 or someone can tell me of an equivalent oil.  The jet ski is still running strong and I want to keep it that way.


----------



## mtntopper

Well, I run Polaris 2 stroke oil injection oil in my Yamaha snowmobiles. Have never had a problem. The main criteria should be to use quality name brand oil in all applications with oil specs that meet the engine manufactures required oil specs for that engine.


----------



## Dargo

Doc said:
			
		

> I've used YamaLube in our jet ski since it was new.  Now Yamilube is hard to find, my dealer stopped carrying it.  He now carries an off brand I've never heard of but still wants 17 - 20 bucks per gallon.  Same price as Yamalube.
> 
> I'm hoping Buy25 or someone can tell me of an equivalent oil.  The jet ski is still running strong and I want to keep it that way.



My Yamaha dealer carries Klotz and Amsoil.  I've run Klotz racing synthetics since the late 70's and have been very impressed with it's performance, lack of plug fouling, and clean cylinder heads on rebuilds.  Besides that, I honestly like the smell of Klotz.


----------

